# More Pics of the New Ride



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Sorry guys, gotta show it off...


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

single engine twin screw? man that is a nice boat, when do i get to go for a ride. hahaha

Jusitn


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Twin 370hp Yanmars


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

she sure is pretty. Looks like you didn't forget a thing. How many gallon will she hold?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

250 gallons


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Scott said:


> 250 gallons


How much Lone Star will it hold? Very, very nice Scott. Congratulations...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

As much as you can put in the back of your truck!!!!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Scott said:


> As much as you can put in the back of your truck!!!!


That ought to hold us for a while! If you buy it by the 12 pack, Lone Star is about $4.50/gallon. It may be cheaper than fuel by the end of the summer...


----------



## MoMo (Jun 1, 2004)

*Looks Better in the Water*

Been lurking long time, and haven't posted in ages. Old screen name 'OtherScott' from previous board.

Anyhow, was at Kemah boardwalk on Sunday with family. Wife saw a beautiful boat and pointed to it. Knew that it was yours from a distance as SeeVees aren't too popular outside of Florida. Man what a beauty! First one that I have seen that's not a complete open fisherman. If it fishes as well as it looks, the tarpon are in trouble. If I were doing the new boat thing (dreaming right now, need the kids to get a couple years older), I would be leaning towards a cat, Renaissance Prowler to be exact, but for a monohull the SeeVee would top my list.

Got to ask you though, that thing can do alot more than Tarpon fishing, are you planning more offshore stuff with it based here? Tuna, Marlin or just bottom fish? Is it trailerable (e.g. LA for Tarpon or now I guess Tarpon and Tuna)?

In any case congrats on the new boat.

Hope to post a bit more in coming months. Will be fishing 'the big tourney' in Boca Grande at end month with wife and friends. It will be tough fishin live bait only as I am a jigger at heart, but you gotta do what you gotta do. IU'll try to post any info that I can.

MoMo(Scott Morrison)


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Congrats*

She's a real beauty. I will dream on.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

Can You Give Us The Specs? Length, Beam, Draft, Wot, Wieght Of Boat, And What All You Got On Her; Motors, Gps, Radar, Towers, Rods&reels, Gear, Etc, Etc. And Have You Got Her In Da Watta Yet?

CONGRATS MAN!  NICE RIG!


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

WOW, what a rig! What kind of range were you told to expect out of the twin Yanmars with the 250 gal?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Its about 34.5 feet long, about 10 feet wide, draws 3 feet, has twin 370hp Yanmars, cruises 27-30 knots, outriggers, center rigger, 250 gallons of fuel, range approx. 300 miles-- loaded with all the electronics you could want. Been in the water a lot lately. Going fishing soon, now that I figured out all the bells and whistles.


----------

